# I was lost but now I am found



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry guys, it has been awhile but when we had to change passwords, I did and then forgot what it was LOL. Yep I am over 50! 

Thought I would post a little video of Boo's excitement that we are back on here. 

https://youtu.be/X1qwClaNuOw


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ha! That's what I did lol 

Can't see the video. Says it's private.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH Poo, fixing the video now.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Boo sure does have those Chrisman eyes!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Boo - you are such a little cutie.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome back! Boo is so adorable...love the video!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love you Boo!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Boo is one HAPPY DOG!!! Glad you figured out how to come back to us, lol!


----------



## kaotang (Feb 26, 2016)

Glad you managed to recover your password somehow. I lost mine permanently and had to register a whole new account.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I also just came back myself!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great to see you! Boo is adorable!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Same here, I was really missing SM. I had to write down my new password and then forgot that I wrote it, and then where I put it. Still it took 3 times for me to enter it and work today. I'm going to blame my keyboard for that.

good to see you again!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This whole reset password messed everyone up. Well at least the ones who are over 50 LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know what mine is either anymore since it got changed, so I just stay signed in!

EDIT: I just looked & I did save it! Well, I guess one can teach "an old dog new tricks" (no, not ticks) after all! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...can't believed I didn't see this thread before. I need to send Suki over there. Mika and Lacie are slugs and Suki is just like Boo 24/7. When she finally settles own, she is out cold.
Love your energy Boo!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome back Boo is always adorable.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It took me 2 months to get back in and it was a frustrating experience. I hate having too use all these different passwords.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Boo you are such a cutie. Rocky likes to play hide and seek too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, welcome back! I thought you were probably busy making arrangements to be converted ... after all the help you received from so many different saints.:HistericalSmiley:

I loved the video which is so cute ... And, Boo is adorable as ever. :wub:

After watching Boo's entertaining video ... My eye caught your 2015 SM Christmas video with our fluffs. I had tears listening to the beautiful music while looking at all of our precious fluff babies.


----------

